# how hot is too hot?



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

when waxing a snowboard i have heard people say that you dont want the base to get too hot, and i was just wondering how can you tell if it is getting " too hot "? also if the snow is going to be icy in the moring and slushy in the afternoon, should i use spring wax?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

if the wax starts smoking then its too hot, you want it to be at a temperature that will melt the wax without burning it. as for the type of wax, in those conditions you would probably be best with an all weather wax.


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> when waxing a snowboard i have heard people say that you dont want the base to get too hot, and i was just wondering how can you tell if it is getting " too hot "? also if the snow is going to be icy in the moring and slushy in the afternoon, should i use spring wax?


Just make sure you don't leave the iron in one place for too long - keep it moving and you should be fine. And yeah if the wax is smoking, it's too hot. Another general rule - if the top of the board feels hot to touch underneath where you've been ironing then you might be overdoing it a bit. It should feel cool or warm in my experience.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just check the temps for the day on the weatherchannel.com...and wax accordingly. If the day starts at 21 degrees and is 33 by noon and 38 by 3pm then you obviously arent going to put on a hard, 9-24 degree wax. I wax every 4-5 days so I look at the week ahead to get an idea what wax I want to use.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

if teh topsheet gets hot it is too hot. it is okay to let the topsheet becomewarmto the touch but it should never become very warm or hot.


----------

